# Questions asked when getting bank draft



## polly2000 (18 Jun 2009)

Just wondering if it is normal for the bank teller to ask when purchasing a bank draft what is it for? Money was taken from 2 accounts held at the same branch, one lodged into the other before draft was issued.
Surely that was enough without the teller having to ask what is it for? The cheque was for a garden shed but I feel this is an invasion of privacy.


----------



## samanthajane (19 Jun 2009)

There are alot of scams going around at the moment with bank drafts. She could of just been making sure that you wern't a victim of that. 

Or she could of just been friendly and while the transaction was being processed decided to have a bit of a chat. Any time i have got a bank draft it has needed to be signed by the person doing the transaction and a manager, and it can sometimes take a few mins.


----------



## woodbine (19 Jun 2009)

In mid 2008 i had to get quite a few bank drafts from Ulster Bank. They wanted to know what each of them were for. 

It's to do with money laundering, and i think they're obliged to ask the question.


----------



## suemoo1 (19 Jun 2009)

i get bank draft quite a lot for work and nearly always am asked what they are for etc - think its standard procedure re money laundering etc.


----------



## polly2000 (19 Jun 2009)

Thanks everyone, I think it is a shame we have gone this far in this country with legislation etc on a lot of things and this this just borders on invasion on privacy.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Jun 2009)

If you feel that the teller was invading your privacy, why didn't you tell them this and ask them why they are asking the questions?


----------



## TarfHead (19 Jun 2009)

polly2000 said:


> .. and this just borders on invasion on privacy.


 
127 people have viewed this thread so now know that you're buying a garden shed. What privacy has been invaded  ?


----------



## jack2009 (19 Jun 2009)

Also, it is not like the banks are telling other people what you are spending the money on it is just for their own records/proceedure and the information is confidential.


----------



## Ethan 1 (19 Jun 2009)

Can anyone tell me why do you have to have an account in the branch where you purchase the draft? Surely you’re just purchasing a product and if you pay cash there should be no other issues, or am I missing something


----------



## mf1 (19 Jun 2009)

Ethan 1 said:


> Can anyone tell me why do you have to have an account in the branch where you purchase the draft? Surely you’re just purchasing a product and if you pay cash there should be no other issues, or am I missing something



Money laundering? 

mf


----------



## polly2000 (19 Jun 2009)

I did ask and was told it was to do with money laundering. 
My point is that it is MY money and I shouldnt have to tell a third party what the purchase is. They have a record of the payee that should be enough should there be an investigation.




Smashbox said:


> If you feel that the teller was invading your privacy, why didn't you tell them this and ask them why they are asking the questions?


----------



## samanthajane (19 Jun 2009)

It's just the world we live in now. With so many scams and criminals around you just have to be careful thats all. 

What always annoy me but i've just had to learn to deal with it, is when you ring up somewhere to deal with an account. You get a automated service where you have to put in your account number, 1st 4th and 6th difit of your pin. Then when you finally get through to someone you need to tell them the last few transactions on the account, your name, address, date of birth, answer to secret question or your password, then repeat your account number to them again, and a million and one other questions before you can actually start on why you phoned in the first place. 

Seems very stupid to have to repeat yourself in the first place to get through to the correct person which you very rarely do, then put on hold to a different department, and to go through all of that just to say " can i get another copy of my statement posted out please" 

But i would much rather do all of that than have someone scam my account, my identity or god knows what else they have come up with lately.


----------



## smartdock (24 Jun 2009)

i'm a bank teller,we are now personally liable and could be prosecuted personally if we fail to spot money laundering..hence the vigilance and questions


----------



## MaryBe (25 Jun 2009)

I don't think asking what the draft is for prevents money laundering!!! The customer does not have to tell the truth as there is no proof required!! A useless question from the bank, I think.


----------

